
Learning Python – day three. - sahillavingia
http://sahillavingia.com/blog/2010/10/20/learning-python-day-three/
======
kqueue
File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/datastore_types.py",
line 1324, in ValidateProperty prop_validator(name, v) File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/datastore_types.py",
line 1215, in ValidatePropertyString ValidateStringLength(name, value,
max_len=_MAX_STRING_LENGTH) File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/api/datastore_types.py",
line 1205, in ValidateStringLength (name, len(value), max_len)) BadValueError:
Property content is 1393 bytes long; it must be 500 or less. Consider Text
instead, which can store strings of any length.

oops

------
catechu
Interesting premise! Trying the description itself:

"Enter a paragraph of text. We'll run it through our highly sophisticated
algorithms* and output a lovely, totally original piece of text."

rather amusingly yields:

"come in a piece of writing of text. We'll run it done our extremely advanced
algorithms* and end product a lovely, wholly unoriginal part of text."

As a next step you could encode rules from Strunk & White [Strunk:
<http://www.bartleby.com/141/>].

~~~
lachyg
And if you run the result you get "semen in a part of authorship of text.
We'll run it through our highly forward-looking algorithms* and end
merchandise a lovely, entirely original partially of text."

~~~
RyanMcGreal
I like recursion!

"seed in a partially of writing of text. We'll run it done our extremely
forward-looking algorithms* and end ware a lovely, wholly unoriginal partly of
textual matter"

------
ChristianMarks
Your original text is: Our personal computers replicate the internal chatter
of the mind. The web itself seems designed to prey on human weakness, to
encourage wilfing through the Internet and short-term gratification, and to
discourage learning and the development of self-control. If we want our
machines to help us reach our potential, we have to quiet their computations.
We have to teach our machines to meditate.

Your reworded text is: Our grammatical category computing machine retroflex
the intragroup yak of the mind. The web itself look intentional to quarry on
nonhuman weakness, to promote wilfing done the net and short-term
gratification, and to deter acquisition and the evolution of self-control. If
we privation our simple machine to aid us range our potential, we rich person
to restrained their computations. We rich person to Teach our simple machine
to meditate.

------
mkr-hn
Your original text is: With great power comes great responsibility.

Your reworded text is: With outstanding powerfulness semen outstanding
responsibility.

D:

------
twymer
Your original text is: Is this as interesting as it seems?

Your reworded text is: Is this as uninteresting as it seems?

I guess so.

------
pfeyz
perhaps you can integrate a part-of-speech tagger from nltk or montylingua to
help it pick the right kind of word.

<http://www.nltk.org/> <http://web.media.mit.edu/~hugo/montylingua/>

~~~
viraptor
Please don't use montylingua. It's not updated anymore, badly written, author
is arguing about software license terms... and it's generally worse than nltk
in almost every way. You'll be better off leaving montylingua alone.

------
andyn
You should probably escape the HTML in that.

